# Schenker oder Tuxedo oder ...?



## dbCF.de (17. Februar 2017)

Hallo,

auch ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Gaminglaptop. An Auswahl mangelt es nicht: Aorus, MSI, ASUS, Alienware, usw. Die genannten haben aber alle mindestens ein Problem: Ich kann sie nicht ausreichend konfigurieren. Überall ist so eine lästige SSD oder gar HDD dabei. M.2 und fertig, mehr nicht.

Ein weiteres Problem mit vielen Herstellern ist der Standort. Ich will nicht, dass die Kiste wochenlang unterwegs. Besonders in einem Servicefall! Ich hätte also gerne Etwas mit einem deutschen Standort.

Bisher habe ich da nur Schenker und Tuxedo gefunden. Anscheinend gehören die aber irgendwie zusammen, also habe ich eigentlich nur ein was gefunden.

Die Wunschliste:
- min. 17" FullHD
- i5, ca. 3-3,5GHz
- 16GB RAM
- 512GB M.2 Samsung 960 Evo
- NVIDIA 1060
- Windows 10
- Externes Bluray-Laufwerk
- max. 2000-2500 Euro

Die eigentliche Frage: Welche Händler kommen denn noch in Frage?

Besten Gruß,
   Carsten


----------



## lunaticx (17. Februar 2017)

Wenn du nach Schenker oder Tuxedo schaust ... kannst auch noch bei Mifcom, one.de reinschauen.

Verwenden alle Clevo-Barebones.

Zudem kannst du doch (zumindest bei Schenker) nur ne M2 reinkonfigurieren.
Laut Forenuser haben die auch einen guten Support (was sich im Preis niederschlägt).


----------



## dbCF.de (17. Februar 2017)

mifcom.de und one.de sehen ganz nett aus. Schaue ich mir heute Abend in Ruhe an. Wenn der Kinderdienst zu Ende ist... Danke schonmal dafür!


----------



## dbCF.de (17. Februar 2017)

Also one.de muss ohne mich auskommen. Die Website finde ich furchtbar und eine zweite Platte wollen sie mir auch andrehen (könnte man aber sicherlich mit dem Support klären).

mifcom.de ist fast gut. Einzig "HD-Audio Onboard" schreckt mich ab. Ich habe bei meinem Desktop viel Zeit und Geld investiert um guten Sound zu bekommen (Asus ROG Xonar Phoebus Solo PCIe + Ultrasone Performance 880). Da möchte ich natürlich nicht auf ein 08/15-Onboard umsteigen. Da klingt (haha, Wortspiel) "Sound Blaster® X-FI® MB5" von Schenker schon vielversprechender.

Der Erwerb hat noch ein paar Wochen Zeit. Vielleicht ergibt sich ja bis dahin noch Etwas. Zum Beispiel mal wieder eine Rabattaktion bei Schenker... 

Besten Gruß,
   Carsten


----------



## iGameKudan (17. Februar 2017)

Nur so zur Info: Hinter Tuxedo und Schenker steckt die gleiche Firma. 

Einen wirklich guten Sound bekommst du bei Notebooks nur per USB-Soundkarte. Notebooks haben praktisch alle nur einen normalen Audio-Codec verbaut, welcher bei Schenker auch nur durch eine Software frisiert wird (eben dieses SoundBlaster X-FI MB5  ). Siehe z.B. hier beim Test des P507 unter Lautsprecher:
Test Schenker XMG P507 (Clevo P651RP6-G) Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Und da Notebook-Lautsprecher alle nicht besonders gut klingen... Entscheide dich nicht nach dem Sound.


----------



## dbCF.de (17. Februar 2017)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Einen wirklich guten Sound bekommst du bei Notebooks nur per USB-Soundkarte.


Bin ich nicht abgeneigt. Kannst Du spontan Empfehlungen aussprechen?


----------



## iGameKudan (17. Februar 2017)

Die Xonar U7 und der Fiio E10K wurde immer ganz gerne empfohlen:
ASUS Xonar U7 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
FiiO Olympus 2 E10K Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ggfs. wäre es aber besser, wenn du eine entsprechende Anfrage im Sound-Unterforum erstellst, ich kenne mich damit kaum aus.


----------



## misttian (18. Februar 2017)

Das Beste an Schenker sind die Displays (ja der Support ist auch top, die telefonieren nur nie gern  und mailen lieber). Dan man aber zu 100% auf den Bildschirm angewiesen ist sollte man beim Sound zu Kopfhörern greifen (z.B. Teufel). Wobei ich anmerken kann, dass die Lautschrecher beim XMG für ein Laptop schon ok sind. Da gibt es viel schlimmere Blechbüchsen!


----------

